
Show HN: Compound Interest Spreadsheet with Salary Increases - jbisch
http://josephbisch.com/post/2019-05-11-compound-interest/
======
divyekapoor
Inflation adjust those numbers and account for at least 1 bust and
hyperinflation phase.

